# [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

we just made our way back from etown's vw show and go and the best time on my friend's jetta was a [email protected] The car is using 52lbs injectors with an SNS chip and stock ABA bottom with a 16v head. The turbo is a T3/T4, the car still has a stock fuel pump, so we'll be heading back next week.
The GTR jetta also ran some nice numbers, but i'll let the proper people give you a rundown, also congrats to lugnuts on making another 9sec pass on his first run down the track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

Awesome time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what tranny/diff/clutch setup is this car running? I cant wait to get mine on the track. I have an old style CIS pump so I should have no problem maxing out injectors.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (MDTurborocco)*

hell yeah good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

stock block 16v head? hells yeah


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (turbojeta3)*

Damn killa, you giving us Digi1 guy's hope. Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_Damn killa, you giving us Digi1 guy's hope. Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same goes for us ABA guys!


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

Schweeeet!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (jwatts)*

Nice work Paul...hope you guys had fun, I totally forgot about it, plus I had to fix my car today anyway. Did Rick go I was talking to him earlier and he was home- said he may get down there.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (Boragirl03)*

the tranny/diff/clutch are all stock, tranny is an 02J from a 1.8T with stock diff and clutch.
Rick didn't go down, said he was tired or some ish, but i can tell u that i had much less sleep than him.
Thanks for the support, i'd just want someone to come out and hate on us a little more so we can run 11's and shut people up once again.









Paul


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

congrats







thats very good stuff, especially since thats the motor/turbo combo im trying to run, not on digi tho


----------



## Beaver Hunter (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (Sandlock)*

Is he using one of the turbos you sell?If he ,I need one of those f**kers.What are you selling them for?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (Beaver Hunter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beaver Hunter* »_Is he using one of the turbos you sell?If he ,I need one of those f**kers.What are you selling them for?

He's running a T3/T04E 57 trim with a .48 exhaust housing and a "stage3" turbine wheel, this isn't your typical stage3 wheel though, it's a bit bigger and get's rid of a little more backpressure and will make power well into the 7000 rpm range (7500 or so). They're going for 550 shipped.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (D Wiz)*

haha


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

What was his 60'? How much power do you think it is putting out? 320whp? That is just a sick trap speed/time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (mj6234)*

How is he controlling his fuel?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (mj6234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj6234* »_What was his 60'? How much power do you think it is putting out? 320whp? That is just a sick trap speed/time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2.1 60', we'll find out how much power he's putting down very soon at the dyno.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (Power5)*

digifant1 from a raddo with an sns chip


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very good numbers and setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccoturbo (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

slicks or street tires? what boost was he running?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (roccoturbo)*

Street tires, the car drove there and back and we never touched the wheels.
Boost in 1st and second was shooting over 15psi, then it was falling down to 12 in the higher gears, didnt really make that much sense but that's what it was doing.
Paul


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

The people that I was hanging out with didnt believe that car was running street tires and digi 1. Those are some great times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had a vid of the car but it came out really blurry http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (GTibunny16v)*

Dont see why not, the car only didnt put up the numbers at waterfest because of the way we drove it, the owner did not want to rip his custom axle apart so he took it easy off the line, i then had to do the same thing since it's not my car, but this time he actually did a burnout and pulled a 2.2 60' to run a [email protected] and then a 2.1 60' with the fuel pressure up a bit more and ran the [email protected] Dont know if i mentioned it or not but the car weighs 2650lbs with the driver and we're still having boost problems, imagine a set of slicks and some weight loss?... Not to mention the fact that it's still rockin' a stock digifant2 fuel pump which should be maxed out, wouldn't it be weird to see an 11sec run out of a daily driven digi1 car?


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

^^^ hell yeah cause this jetta is my idol....i have the same plans for mine and these numbers give me so much more motivation!!
and dont worry killa ill be coming to you for the turbo when the time comes, just give me the same thing your boy has








great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (A2 16v Gli)*

Sean, sounds good, you wont have the fuel pump problem since your car's already cis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Sean, sounds good, you wont have the fuel pump problem since your car's already cis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha wait are you refering to me?? if so im not sean


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (A2 16v Gli)*

damn, i thought u were sean, I'm really bad with names, think i'm finally shot in da head haha


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

haha its cool, got a question though, how much max boost could i run on a daily driver aba16vT??? its my daily driver but hell ill want it as fast as it can be


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (A2 16v Gli)*

15psi seems to be a nice boost level for everyday driving on 93 octane, at least on that chip, the motor takes the boost well but if you want to find out more just contact sns, they'll they able to tell you more about the timing curves vs boost pressure on 93 octane.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

I sent an email to jdwatts and talked to mkrad on the tex to see what they can do for me. No response, do you know if there away from there computers alot? Thanks
Awesome time again. Im guessing my car should easily have 200hp at the wheels, 2000 pds with me in it and a spool to keep me going straight. Im planning 225/50/15 drag radials at first while tuning but have talked to many saying for a car so light you need slicks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (MDTurborocco)*

I beleive they're working on some new type of codes for their chips, the newer chips should be much better, maybe they'll drop in once again.
Paul


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

Do you know what his base timing is set at? Are the cams stock? Do you know what FPR he is running?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_Do you know what his base timing is set at? Are the cams stock? Do you know what FPR he is running?

6*BTDC, stock cams, stock 2L head, any adjustable FPR is good so that's not really relevant, but if you must know 35psi on the street and 40 when the car needed more fuel at the track.


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

Does this car run saturated injectors? If so were can you get them that big? If not, how do you run low impedence injectors with digi 1?
Justin


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (GoGotheParrot)*

hahaha this came back out of nowhere.......


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (GoGotheParrot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoGotheParrot* »_Does this car run saturated injectors? If so were can you get them that big? If not, how do you run low impedence injectors with digi 1?
Justin

Justin, run a 3ohm inline resistor since the total resistance with the G60's is 3.9-4ohms and the total resistance with the Mopar's is 0.9-1.0ohms. 
hth
Paul


----------



## g-LOWDER (May 21, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

Digeeeeeeeee............................


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_ i'd just want someone to come out and hate on us a little more so we can run 11's and shut people up once again.








Paul

I hate your slow a$$ setup. I can run rings around you with my Drag Nissan with 50bhp Baby carbed engine







..........Is that good enough? now go and run 11's so you can make us proud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Hummmmm, slicks are coming out as well as a better intake cam, turbotrix and raised rev limiter to compliment the turbo trix








Let's all wait for show and go.
Paul


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Hummmmm, slicks are coming out as well as a better intake cam, turbotrix and raised rev limiter to compliment the turbo trix








Let's all wait for show and go.
Paul

trix is for kids


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (GTibunny16v)*

trix, that's wassup


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (killa)*

trix?!?!?! Where at!!!!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_trix?!?!?! Where at!!!!
















yeah, dats wut I'm scream'n


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: [email protected] on Digifant1 with SNS chip (Metallitubby)*

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Broche!!!


----------



## Unit00 (Jan 25, 2003)

my hero


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Unit00)*

Gonna be very interesting this coming year







Soon we will be catching up with the EVO guys and run methanol on a daily driven 16v turbo vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TURBOPHIL at 6:35 PM 12-8-2005_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_Gonna be very interesting this coming year







Soon we will be catching up with the EVO guys and run methanol on a daily driven 16v turbo vw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sounds good, but how come you pulled up this thread from the dead?
12's on street tires in 2003


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

I just read the full thread again(doh)


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Sounds good, but how come you pulled up this thread from the dead?
12's on street tires in 2003









Someone else pulled this up, I did'nt check the date.








Anyway its gotta be possible to run 11's on digi 1 with an external 3 bar map sensor. 
Danny its time to turn the boost up on the rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_
Someone else pulled this up, I did'nt check the date.








Anyway its gotta be possible to run 11's on digi 1 with an external 3 bar map sensor. 
Danny its time to turn the boost up on the rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We've been talking about that lately, got another turbo 16v ready to be wired up, the goal is to run 12's on street tires once again but at 15psi, im pretty sure i can convince the owner to turn the boost up and shoot for an 11.


----------

